# 8 colour swirl :O *cut pics added*



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't posted a pic for a while, so here goes:

This is my second attempt at an ITM swirl.  I used 8 colours, pinks, purples, blues and black.  The colours *should come through a bit more after gell.  It's scented with Sweet Cakes Cucumber and Melon - the BEST fragrance ever for swirling it slows everything right down

*Sorry the pics are a bit blurry - I was shaking with excitment! lol





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Everything went to plan until after I poured.  I spritzed to early and the alcohol reacted with the top - Grrrr
And then I put it in the oven and forgot to turn it off - eeekk
So will see how it turns out


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG! That is awesome!

Just when I thought I'd gotten over swirl envy.  :roll:


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Aug 3, 2011)

oh my that is so beautiful.  I hope it stays as beautiful.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2011)

We will be expecting to see cut pics asap!  I'm a wreck trying to do a 3 color swirl, can't imagine 8.


----------



## newbie (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great swirl! I bet you WERE shaking with excitement!

How much did you swirl? I ask because I watched one of Beacon Creation's videos and she swirled so much, I thought for sure it was a goner, but it was really beautiful. She swirled three times over with a tongue depressor and then also swirled twice over with a chopstick. I never thought she'd have distinct colors. How many times did you go over your mold? you got such great swoops of the bands of colors.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 4, 2011)

My trace was so thin and my colours so similar I was scared it was all going to blend into one, so I didnt do too many swirls.

I used the end of a spoon and started in one corner and zig zaged from the top down in an angle.
Then used a skewer and started at another corner making small number 8's down in a line, then moving over and going up and repeated until I had swirled the whole batch.

It's gelled now and the colours are really dark, it looked better before I gelled **** it 

 :?


----------



## Relle (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely swirl busy, the most I've done is a 6 swirl.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 4, 2011)

Ghee that looks amazing!  You are soooooooooooo talented!

Can't wait to see photos of the bars!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 4, 2011)

That looks cool!


----------



## newbie (Aug 4, 2011)

THanks for sharing your swirl technique. I'm really interested in it and what patterns of swirling give what effect. It's so beautiful that I'm sure a little darkening from gelling won't undo it's fabulousness! Please post some pictures after you cut it!!


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous...I can't wait to see the cut piccies


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 4, 2011)

That is just so cool!  I can't wait to see the cut pics.

Well done!!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks fabulous!  I'm deep in swirl envy.  Congratulations!


----------



## MrsFusion (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait to see pics


----------



## agriffin (Aug 4, 2011)

That looks amazing!  I love the colors


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool. Cut pics cut pics....plz.


----------



## DMCC (Aug 4, 2011)

Very pretty!  Gorgeous swirls.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it cut yet? Is it cut yet?


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a mostly olive reicpe, so still a bit soft.  Might be able to cut tonight


----------



## krissy (Aug 5, 2011)

i cant wait! that looks like it is gilded with metals.


----------



## pinkduchon (Aug 5, 2011)

Spectacular! Need cut pictures definitely!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 5, 2011)

O.k - it's a little dark for my liking, the ultra marines let me down    and really hard to get the colours to actually show in the photos, but here it is   

Oh no!  The photo tag is gone!  I'll post them to my blog and attach the link.  [/img]


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres the link (and I'm not trying to promote my page   )

http://kissdesignersoaps.blogspot.com/2011/08/8-colour-swirl.html

and here is the first one I did, which I prefer 

http://kissdesignersoaps.blogspot.com/2011/06/almost-forgot.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JackiK (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow.  I'm so envious.  

Note to Hazel:  The envy never ends, just gets worse with every beautiful picture like this one.


----------



## Moonblossom (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW!! Those look awesome, someday I'll do more then 3 swirls I'm still afraid to try as I have so much trouble with 4


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are beautiful! You did a fantastic job with swirling.

Note to Jacki: See how I've risen above the envy to be able to type compliments...instead of sulking and whining.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 6, 2011)

I love them ... think both lots look amazing!  You're talented ... very talented!


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 6, 2011)

Both are very nice!  Makes me aspire to break out my new 12-slab mold.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow!  The swirl is so nice. Looks wonderful!


----------



## MsSharLee (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful soap!  Love the color combo and the swirl is a soapmakers dream come true


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2011)

Luv luv luv


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 7, 2011)

It's lovely.  :wink:


----------

